# DoorDash for Your Dog is Real and it’s Amazing



## Khecha Wacipi (Oct 10, 2021)

Doesn't work for me. door dash doesn't deliver to everywhere and they won't to where I live. Generally if you are even a few miles past the main part of a city they won't deliver.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

I use Chewy for most of my pet supplies. They carry FreshPet, and there is no additional charge for shipping refrigerated or frozen items.


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

I admit I use doordash a lot for meal delivery and it works great. 

However, I find them terrible for shopping. I have tried on multiple occasions and the store and/or dasher makes mistakes every time - like missing items or grabbing the wrong flavor. These aren't substitutions - those are itemized - these are simply carelessness. 

In addition, with doordash, if the item isn't available (which happens a lot), you are suddenly trying to find it at the last minute. And if you are using doordash AS your "last minute" I need this, you often get the delivery only to find that the item you ABSOLUTELY needed isn't there... It is extremely frustrating.

For my pet needs, I have three main sources:

Costco - for dog food and cookies

Amazon and Chewy - for cat food and litter and bird food

For the latter, I use the subscription services as much as possible. Lately, availability has been hit or miss. When that happens repeatedly with one item, I switch to the other company for it. I recently did that with the litter. I was getting it regularly from Amazon, but suddenly they were out of stock on it. Their alternative choices were over double in price (and for less quantity). So I cancelled that subscription and started a new one with Chewy for the original item at the original price. I've had to switch from Chewy to Amazon in the past for bird food.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

With Chewy, you can add or remove things from your auto-ship order. Somethings. like litter or joint supplements, I only need to get every couple of months or so, so I add them in when I need them, and remove them when I don't. 

The only thing I really buy at a store is canned dog food and sometimes treats.


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

Amazon you select the frequency for each item from between every 2 weeks to every 6 months or so. Makes it very easy. I think Chewy does the same, doesn't it? 

I forgot one issue with Chewy for me is that they keep trying to force using their app over the website. Whenever I need to reset my password or change an order, etc, the system keeps taking me to the app store instead of allowing me to change it on the website.


----------



## BKaymuttleycrew (Feb 2, 2015)

Ha ha! Yeah, no 'Door Dash' here either. We can't even get anyone to bring us a pizza. It's a fact of life when you live 15 miles out of town, so you simply adjust & get used to the fact that if you want something you're going to have to go get it yourself. Frankly, the benefits of NOT living "in town" are way more than worth that little inconvenience. We get rural mail delivery (granted, my mailbox is 1/4 mile away from my house...) and UPS/FedEx deliver to the end of my driveway (only a couple hundred yards away from the house), so ordering things for the dogs is easy. But individual meals/dinners? Nope - if we want to eat fresh (humans or canines) I'm cooking.


----------



## LeoRose (Aug 20, 2015)

Toedtoes said:


> Amazon you select the frequency for each item from between every 2 weeks to every 6 months or so. Makes it very easy. I think Chewy does the same, doesn't it?
> 
> I forgot one issue with Chewy for me is that they keep trying to force using their app over the website. Whenever I need to reset my password or change an order, etc, the system keeps taking me to the app store instead of allowing me to change it on the website.


I didn't even know they had an app. I've got my info saved on the website, so all I have to do is click on the sign in button, and it takes me right to my account. It works whether I'm on the computer or a tablet.

And yes, Chewy's auto-ship is the same, although you also have options for delaying or pushing up an auto-ship order if need be.


----------



## Khecha Wacipi (Oct 10, 2021)

BKaymuttleycrew said:


> Frankly, the benefits of NOT living "in town" are way more than worth that little inconvenience.


My feelings precisely and I wouldn't move in to town if someone offered to pay me by the month to live there.


----------



## Toedtoes (Sep 25, 2021)

Yeah. They've got an app. Everytime I try to do something on my fire tablet, the link takes me to the appstore. I have to go to my phone to get the links to work.


----------



## Khecha Wacipi (Oct 10, 2021)

Toedtoes said:


> Yeah. They've got an app. Everytime I try to do something on my fire tablet, the link takes me to the appstore. I have to go to my phone to get the links to work.


If a company did this I would never patronize that company, myself. I always figure there are other places to get what I need.


----------

